# More Aspen / Arches Adventures



## xzyragon (Dec 9, 2014)

Couple of the most recent pics I've gone through.  The cabin is up near Aspen, CO in a high pass.  It was in absolute shambles, but the field / view from the property was amazing.  Landscape Arch was semi-disappointing because you couldn't get anywhere close to it (they have a calving event last year, and are afraid of peeps getting hurt).  Gigantic arch though




A lone cabin by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr




Landscape Arch by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 19, 2014)

good shots!


----------

